# 2005 3.5SE Suggestions



## flash804 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi all....this is my first session....please be nice....I have been suffering from lack of fun and power..............UNTIL NOW

I just got a 2005 3.5SE 5-speed Altima and I am about to be cured when I get 1000 miles on the car and let the throttle open wide. :waving: :waving: 


Anyone Got suggestions on my first Mods? I am thinking about a Cold Air Intake first...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check out www.nissanperformancemag.com and read up on their project altima


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Congratulations on finding NF and on the new ride!! ^^The NissanPerformance project Altima 3.5 is a great place for ideas.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to Altima forum.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out our Aftermarket/Custom parts list.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I too have a 3.5SE 2005 Altima. I first put in the CAI from AEM. I I then bought some new mufflers from Sebring, free flow type. I had then did some mods to the exhaust but i recommend that you go with Mossy performance. They have an awesome exhaust setup, for under 700 bucks. I wasted time and money going to a muffler shop. I would do the intake, then go to Mossy and let them put on their exhaust system. I have more post on here about what i did to the exhaust. I would check those out if i were you. Do a search from Exhaust for altimas.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

go custom with the exhaust ther is no difference. i had the GReddy for 700 and i just did a custom borla setup for 300. i like the borla better. Just because it is made for our car and costs a lot doesnt mean it is good. look around and think before you buy. try to think out of the box too.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

True, but i have aluminized pipping and it just doesnt sound right. Dont get me wrong, it is a nice tone but it vibrates and i think (thansk to psulemon) that the stainless steel will be better and have a better tone with a greater increase in HP then i have now.


----------

